# The Bride Of Frankenstein...



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

A few Wips....






























Prime and base coats...

adding the scar he got in the Burning windmill








I'll use my Dremil to cut this out...
















The last picture is just the head with a red light shining on it..








Hope you like it!...

Mcdee


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hey thats pretty cool. And your work on the Monster's head not only makes him look more like the movie makeup, but also improves the so so kit sculpting.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks djnick66...
OK....I'm finished...I've added some vines to the door jamb on the base and Voila! Complete...































































....Hope you guys like it!
and here is a behind the scenes shot of the Photo Shoot...











Cheers Mates
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice work...but tell me...how did you rate and get a Ghost kit before all of us? heheheh!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh...did I forget to mention I built a Time Machine???
Hold on a minute and I'll tell you again last week...
Mcdee
ps....I'll PM you the details later tonight...


----------



## ark undertaker (Jul 2, 2009)

Another Amazing peice of work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

I have always admired your and MCR's work. One of these days I'm 
just gonna have to make a trip up your way so we can meet up at 
MCR's store, toss back a few, & talk monsters.

A.U.:wave:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ark undertaker said:


> Another Amazing peice of work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I have always admired your and MCR's work. One of these days I'm
> just gonna have to make a trip up your way so we can meet up at
> ...


Thanks for those very kind words A.U....and that sounds like a plan :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

That paint work is outstanding!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank You very much Bucwheat :thumbsup: I really appreciate that 
Mcdee


----------



## bob8748 (May 1, 2004)

That is great! I had a few monster models growing up. I never thought they could look this good! I'm mainly stuck on doing toy cars but thinking of trying something new. This does look like fun and a great insperation! The vines and the gown are perfect! 
I may have to give this a try! (I may ask a lot of questions).


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent Denis!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Great idea and execution mate!
I love the way you've weathered and detailed the base and the figure conversions are really well done.

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks very much bob8748 and Chris...Your encouraging words me a Great Deal to me and I'm happy you like this dio...I had a fun time combining these two Lovebirds
Well after I primed the pieces and did a little putty work on the Bride...the Monster however needed quite a few Mods to have him resemble Karloff in this film... You see I tried to capture the moment from the film that the Monster tries to hold the Brides' hand and she recoils in horror breaking the Frankenstein Monsters' heart and angering him at the same time...so there were lot of Mods...the repositioning of the arms as well as making him look as he did in the Bride of Frankenstein ... his hair was burned away to stubble, and he had a big burn scar on his right cheek. his clothes were much more tattered as well. ...I basicly resculpted the Monsters' hesd to try and get him to look more like Karloff and I also gave him a 'new jacket' That tight fitting Gucci jacket didn't cut it for me and looked nothing like the one worn in the Bride Movie...This was a real labor of love...
Cheers guys:thumbsup:
MCdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks awesome Brother!!


----------

